# 2000 sportsman 500 snorkel



## Sportsman500 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey i am thinking about snorkeling a 2000 sportsman 500 and was wondering if anybody had any pics of how they did it


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=3029


----------



## Sportsman500 (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------

